# 제가 2단계에서 요령이라고 알려드렸지만



## lexiophile

Hi everyone! As an advanced learner of Korean, I'm starting to try to read Korean literature on my own and have run into a few sentences I don't quite understand. (from the short story 1인용 식탁 by 윤고은-- I definitely recommend it!). I'm wondering if any native speakers or speakers more advanced than myself might be able to clarify the meaning of some of the sentences below.

제가 2단계에서 요령이라고 알려드렸지만-- Does this mean, "I told you the gist of it in step 2"? Or something more like "I told it to you as a tip/hint"?

xxx [Moderator note: please open a thread for each question you have, with a proper title and sufficient context. Thanks. Cherine]

I really appreciate anyone's help!


----------



## i5369

lexiophile said:


> 제가 2단계에서 요령이라고 알려드렸지만-- Does this mean, "I told you the gist of it in step 2"? Or something more like "I told it to you as a tip/hint"?


=> "As I told you in step 2 as a tip/hint"


----------



## mink-shin

제가 2단계에서 요령이라고 알려드렸지만-- Does this mean, "I told you the gist of it in step 2"? Or something more like "I told it to you as a tip/hint"?
-> I think it's something more like "I told it to you as a trick."

_"2단계는 부드러운 이유식 정도가 되겠습니다."
"외투나 가방을 맞은편 의자에 얹어두라."
"책이나 이어폰이나 신문 같은 도구를 활용하라"
"정 가운데 테이블 보다는 귀퉁이를 공략하라."( from 일인용식탁 - 윤고은)
_
You could do those things to pretend to eat with someone else or not to be like someone on display, so i guess... i would call those things 'tricks' rather than 'tips' or 'gist'. But I think they could mean 'tips'.


----------



## Hit Girl

Hello lexiophile,

제가 2단계에서 요령이라고 알려드렸지만
> It's close to the latter (I told it to you as a tip/hint).
'_I gave you this tip in step 2_' or '_I told you this is a tip/trick in step 2_'.

Hope it helps! The book sounds interesting.


----------

